# Nightlight



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey guys sorry I've been posting so
much  I hope you won't mind answering so many questions if it's to benefit my Aero. Anyway Ive Heard alot of people have nightlights for their birds to prevent nightfrights, Aeros never had a night fright that I know about I have a small light I could leave on his cage at night but is it necessary? Should I wait to see if he has a nightfright before I give him a nightlight? I hate sleeping with lights on in my room but I'd hate more for my bird to get hurt.


----------



## lordsnipe (Nov 11, 2010)

if you are sleeping in the same room, then I wouldn't bother because you can turn on the lights pretty much straight away after being woken up.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I always turn my lights off and have them covered only half way though and they only had one night fright as im sure its down to baby as he was next to their cage.
Baby don't have a cage/hutch to sleep in, I hope they don't get another one


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

I just use a lava lamp. Dark enough to let me sleep but light enough for the bird to see if she gets nervous


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

oh that be relaxing for her aswell


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

We have a dimmer light in the living room where we keep arnie at our house but once we move back into our house (we're away housesitting) I'll move her into our bedroom because she's been with us in the room here. As lordsnipe said if you're with them you can turn the light on and just you being there during the night fright calms them down I think. Arnie had a nightfright here the other night and we just turned the light on and comforted her - once she realises we're there she settles down.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i keep a nightlight on everynight, even in my room. they still get nightfrights but theyre less severe with the nightlight and cage half covered. this way they dont panic as much and crash into everything into the cage. its when someone forgets a light and its too dark they get bad nightfrights. thats what happened when my boyfriend was bird sitting for me. he left for a chrismas dinner and his mom shut off the light and when my boyfriend got home tsuka lost over 8 feathers, 6 of them blood feathers and he lost quite a bit of blood. just to warn you, a nightlight and background noise such as tv or radio prevent the worst of nightfrights. this is speaking from personal experience.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

hmmm so mixed answers.....i think ill leave him for now and if he has a night fright ill start leaving a nightlight on. Thanks guys......I do have a lava lamp in my room i could leave that on but i worry about lava lamps because they get so hot.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would get a night light to help prevent a night fright. Spike has a night light on at night and a emergency light that will go on if the night light burns out or the power goes out. I would not wait for a night fright to happen, I would just try to prevent one from happening


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

okay i will try leaving him a light tonight then.....birds are wierd i could never sleep if my whole room was lit up......speaking of which is there a possibility of the light being too bright that he wont sleep or? its just a small rechargable light i use in my closet


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well mine wont sleep with a light to bright. meaning i usually go to bed when they do lol. but the nightlight isnt too bright, i think the closet rechargable light should be fine.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Mine will fall asleep in the middle of the day so I don't think the light will be too bright. Mine didn't have night frights either till after the babies fledged then it was an almost every night occurrence. Hopefully Aero doesn't have any!


----------



## angelpink (Dec 27, 2010)

my little guy has had a few night frights, but as he sleeps by my pillow, he just runs down to me instead of flying about, he chirps just before it happens and i reach out and hit my phone light, then he legs it down and snuggles under my chin, my quiestion is, what causes it?
why do they do this?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Anything can cause it, a random sound, a curtain moving to let a little light in, anything. They're very skittish at night and my hubby thinks its because they can't see in the dark. I'm not sure about that but its as good an explanation as any.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i honestly think they cant at all. if i dim the lights while theyre up and go near the cage they hiss and freak out even though i can still see dally's chest spots clearly. so i honestly dont think they see at all in the dark


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

l cover my birds but have a light that is fairly dim on for them.


----------



## Furaipan (Dec 30, 2010)

My king of the coop is a scaredy cat when it comes to the dark.
He's had the most night frights out of all of my birds, and I've taken precaution to give him his own personal nightlight.
Honestly, I wouldn't wait to give your bird one. Get them used to it now, so that if things do ever happen...
it isn't as bad as blindly thrashing about in their cage.


----------

